# Sub-Panel Brands/Model suggestions



## cc4digital (Jun 4, 2008)

In the process of installing a 60amp sub-panel into a *attached* garage.
Run is from point A(Main Panel) to Point B(Sub)120feet thru attic.
Current thinking is--
->Run 4-#6 wire
->Raceway will be EMT the whole way.
->Sub-Panel--Surface Mount-Square-D 20-24 spaces
->Bond the ground in sub-panel
->Max draw of woodworking machines-- 18amp 220 Vaccum, 24amp 220 Planer, 7 amp 120 Lights

Does all look correct?:p 

Ok, now for my question on Sub-Panels--
I am looking at Square D 125A main rating with 20 or 24 spaces.
QO124L125G
QO12024L125G

Any suggestion on different Square D panel to use for the above application?


----------



## CraigFL (Jun 4, 2008)

You can't go wrong using a QO panel. They've been around a long time and you will always be able to find replacement breakers. Also, you can't have too many (extra) spaces...


----------



## triple D (Jun 5, 2008)

If you use emt and ends are properly bonded to panel, you only need three conductors. Two blk or red #6 and a white #8 for a neutral, your conduit carries ground. Just make sure the green bond screw in sub-panel is removed and thrown away to ensure that neutral does not contact grounds in sub. I myself would use pvc and add a #8 green for a ground. This will make job go twice as fast and save money. But I would further save by using aluminum and that would be about half. You would need two #4 hot and a #6 neutral and ground could be a 6 also. Thats just a workin mans opinion, sorry to bore you, good luck......


----------



## speedy petey (Aug 20, 2008)

Deleted...


----------

